# Free Galvanized trailer that needs some work. Need ideas..



## sharrison (Jun 30, 2012)

It doesn't have any bunk boards on it now so I have to start fresh. Should I stand the boards up or lay them down flat? 
The trailer had 4 rollers in the middle but they were all dry rotted so I took them off, Should I get some new ones and put a few back on or just leave them off?
The boat that's going on it is a 14' Sylvan V-hull

I got it home and stripped it down, going to put new springs and U-bolts on it as well as clean up the axle and paint it. I'll take some pics of it tomorrow

Thanks


----------



## Andy Taylor (Jun 30, 2012)

Bunks are normally laid flat. 4 rollers sounds like a lot for a 14' boat. You will need one near the front for sure, and one near the center. I would look at a couple trailer websites, and see how the 14' trailers are equipped.


----------



## papa (Jun 30, 2012)

for a V-hull you'll probably need to stand them up. A trailer for a 14" aluminum V should be a pretty simple set-up, I just posted pictures of mine in my 1436 Lowe build. I didn't change it much for my jon boat, it had a 14' sears aluminum on it before, really just changed to flat rollers for the jon that needed replaced anyway and made guides that I've been wanting fo either boat for a while. The front has the winch and roller set up to guide the winch strap and act as the boat stop. it has a 5" roller a foot or 2 forward of center and two upright bunks that tilt to catch the boat. Not seen is a plastic rub plate where the bow sometimes hits the frame on shallow launches but a roller could work there to. I don't have any more with the jon. I'd use cedar 2x4 for the bunks, it's naturally rot resistant and will outlast most anything else. Most of that stuff you can build your self with little more than a vice and a drill and set of wrenches.


----------



## sharrison (Jul 1, 2012)

After looking at alot of trailer pics online I decided to stand them up. Since my boat is riveted most say laying them down will tear the carpet faster then standing them up as well as it takes less effort to load/unload the boat using stand up bunks. 
Gander Mountain had the bunk brackets for cheap so I ended up buying them as well as a few 5" rollers. Also picked up new springs and u-bolts from Tractor Supply. Going to try and get it all installed tomorrow, Waiting on the paint on the axle to dry and then i'm good to go.

4-5' bunk length should be good right?

Thanks


----------



## rickybobbybend (Jul 1, 2012)

> 4-5' bunk length should be good right?



Once the boat is correctly positioned on the tailer, the bunks should extend at least a couple of inches past the transom to provide proper suppport. Much of the weight of a boat is at the stern.


----------

